# How to Skim Coat a ceiling....



## dcd22 (Jul 12, 2007)

I scraped popcorn off a ceiling and sanded it down. It does not look bad, but is not smooth. I have read about skim coating the ceilng and want to know what tools will be best to use and what the process is for doing this (# of coat's, material's, sanding, etc....).


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Thinned drywall mud, only enough coats to level out the ceiling. How thick? I thin it to the point of just being able to stick to the hawk. Use the knife or trowel that works the best for you. I have a 10" one that works well for me, it's going to depend on your technique, and strength. One thing that you might want to try is have with you a small spray bottle with water. When the mud goes on the drywall, it dries pretty fast as the drywall absorbs the moisture. Hit it lightly with water from the spray bottle, and you'll be able to smooth and feather the edges as you need.

If you do it right, you won't have to sand much...remember...every clump and bump you leave during application will have to be removed before finishing. For skim coating, I prefer the solid sheets of sand paper rather than the open mesh.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Do you use premixed mud, or the setting type of joint compound?


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I usually used the blue pre-mixed, thinned in the bucket.


----------



## localtradesman (Oct 27, 2007)

*Skimming Ceiling*

Just a note...Apply the mud in a 4 foot by six foot area...put it on thick enough that you are covering the whole area quickly....then go back and pull all the mud off...or should I say.....just pull it tight. You will have small ridges if you are using knifes rather than a trowel. Don't panic with the small ridges they will sand out. Just try to put the mud on as best you can. By the way the best sanding pole on the market is the Radius 360..works like a dream.


----------

